# Tac light for P99c



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I want one...but not one with a mount that protrudes past the muzzle. Anyone make one for a compact? For less than $400?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the only one U can get to fit is that little XD light. I have heard that it is not bright at all, as it only has room for 1 battery inside, instead of 2. Not sure if it is worth the $$.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, *Ship* is on the money. The little XD light is pretty much the only one that fits a compact without protruding past the muzzle. I've played with one, and it is nowhere near as bright as an M3, and definitely a lot dimmer and more delicate than an X200. It's not really that useful if you subcribe the Surefire "light as a weapon" way of thinking, but it will work to ID a target at reasonable handgun range.

I've seen the little XD light for sale for under $100. Personally, I just keep a Surefire E2e in my pocket or in the night table drawer.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there a possibility to change the bulb to something brighter?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Is there a possibility to change the bulb to something brighter?


Nope - U can get that light with and w/o a laser. It is all U will get to fit on that weapon - as bigger ones won't lock into place on that shorter rail.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I guess it's a downfall to having the compact, other than the lower capacity mags. But I still like my compact.  I really have no need for the laser...you think the X3L is worth $100?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, not really. But you have the same issue with the XDsc, M&P sub compact, etc. That size gun has limitations..

If I really wanted it - $50 would be the most I would pay.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm...well, it's not that big of a priority for me, just be something fun to play with and could be useful at times. But if it's not worth the money, it's not worth the money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have an M5 light I Like - I got it for my fullsize P99.

Now that my Five Seven is my nightstand gun - it's on there.

Also once had a Glocklight for a G34 - good light as well. Only $90-$100 for it.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Well eventually I'll probably get a full-sized handgun. I'd really like a .50AE Desert Eagle one of these days. The recoil on those would probably shatter a tac light though, lol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Well eventually I'll probably get a full-sized handgun. I'd really like a .50AE Desert Eagle one of these days. The recoil on those would probably shatter a tac light though, lol.


Well, the majority of people who buy one regret it later. It seems that the % of getting one that jams is pretty high.

And, U can find them used all over the place because people buy them because they see them on movies - and then they later regret it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Well eventually I'll probably get a full-sized handgun. I'd really like a .50AE Desert Eagle one of these days. The recoil on those would probably shatter a tac light though, lol.


Set down the remote control and _slowly_ step away from the gangsta and John Woo movies.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That was a joke. If I do get a Desert Eagle I won't be putting a tac light on it. Some adjustable sights and that's it.


----------

